# Je reçoit mon ipad mercredi ou jeudi



## Olivier.w (6 Avril 2010)

Je reçoit mon ipad mercredi ou jeudi

S'il y en à que ca intéresse de le voir, pas de soucis, pon peut se donner RDV dans l'Apple Store du Louvre.


----------



## Flibust007 (6 Avril 2010)

Tu es très gentil de nature, Olivier.
Ne perds pas de vue que l'enthousiasme de certains pourrait l'abîmer.
Ou on pourrait te le voler.

Donc si je peux te donner un conseil, tu le gardes en mains et tu montres, sans plus.


----------



## Fìx (6 Avril 2010)

Moi j'serai intéressé de le voir oui... 

Mais si possible, dans un endroit plus discret... Genre : sous un pont, sur les quais de seine, de préférence de nuit... seuls....


----------



## apow (6 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai qu'un conseil à te donner, ne fait pas ça.

Présente le à des mais, des proches, mais pas à des inconnus, c'est du suicide je trouve.


----------



## schwebb (6 Avril 2010)

apow a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un conseil à te donner, ne fait pas ça.
> 
> Présente le à des mais, des proches, mais pas à des inconnus, c'est du suicide je trouve.



+1

Tu ne sais pas qui va lire ce forum.


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2010)

Ah la la. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, on pouvait faire une confiance aveugle à une personne ayant un Mac. Elle était comme nous, honnête et consciencieuse.

Aujourd'hui, ça se démocratise il faut en effet se méfier. C'est bien dommage.


----------



## Fìx (6 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ah la la. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, on pouvait faire une confiance aveugle à une personne ayant un Mac. Elle était comme nous, honnête et consciencieuse.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ça se démocratise il faut en effet se méfier. C'est bien dommage.



C'est pour ça que j'ai fait cette proposition! ... J'préfère qu'il est affaire à une seule personne honnête comme moi.


----------



## Philou1789 (6 Avril 2010)

cool, j'en cherché justement une pas cher 

Viens mon petit, viens nous la montrer, Aie confianzzzzzeee
PIF PAF BOOM :casse::hosto::modo:


T'est Ouf ou quoi ???

Même conseil que les autres, reste dans ton cercle d'ami.
Ceux qui veulent en voir attendrons bien 3 semaines et irons à la FNAC


----------



## MacSedik (6 Avril 2010)

Envoi des photos au pire sur ce fil. tu seras peut-être le premier qui envoi des photos sur MacGé et partages-nous ton expérience avec.


----------



## Fìx (6 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Envoi des photos au pire sur ce fil. tu seras peut-être le premier qui envoi des photos sur MacGé et partages-nous ton expérience avec.




Si il faut, j'ai un super appareil photo!  


... tant qu'à être lourd hin?! ​


----------



## pmm3615 (6 Avril 2010)

Profite en bien chanceux, quelqu'un te le ramène ds USA ?


----------



## chemsi (6 Avril 2010)

Vous êtes tous bien crédules...:mouais:


----------



## Olivier.w (6 Avril 2010)

Oui c'est vrai vous avez raison, j'ai pas envie qu'on me le volé

Déja la je stresse car l'avion qui devait prendre mon ipad a été annulé suite à un problème technique


----------



## regsam (7 Avril 2010)

J'aimerai bien le voir de près en attendant de l'acheter.
Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour qu'on se rencontre à l'Apple Store du Louvre.
Quand tu voudras.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Avril 2010)

qu'est-ce que certains ne seraient pas prêts à faire pour avoir leur 1/4 d'heure de célébrité...

...ou pour trouver une utilité à leur iPad...


----------



## boodou (7 Avril 2010)

Ce qui serait sympa, c'est effectivement d'aller à l'AS du Louvre et de le poser sur une des tables de présentation, l'air de rien entre deux Macbook  
Panique garantie dans la boutique, avec tous les clients sur le dos des vendeurs "vous avez déjà l'iPad ?! J'en veux un !"


----------



## Marc_bc (7 Avril 2010)

Reçu à l'instant :


----------



## Fìx (7 Avril 2010)

Moi j'vois qu'une boîte....


----------



## marctiger (7 Avril 2010)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai vous avez raison, j'ai pas envie qu'on me le volé
> 
> Déja la je stresse car l'avion qui devait prendre mon ipad a été annulé suite à un problème technique



Ben voilà, tu as réussi... ! 

Le pilote à lu ton message sur MacGé, la suite inéluctable, il l'a piqué (du nez)...  :love:


----------



## habstyob (7 Avril 2010)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai vous avez raison, j'ai pas envie qu'on me le volé
> 
> Déja la je stresse car l'avion qui devait prendre mon ipad a été annulé suite à un problème technique



Tu surveilles même l'avion avec lequel il arrive, y a pas de doutes t'es un "Ouf" comme dirait Philou


----------



## Madalvée (7 Avril 2010)

Merci pour la photo, je n'avais aucune idée de la taille de l'objet.


----------



## Olivier.w (8 Avril 2010)

Je le reçoit demain matin, je sens que je vais aller à l'Apple Store du Louvre le montrer pour avoir mon heure de célébrité.

Pour ceux qui me connaissent pas encore je suis un mordu de la pomme et je suis célèbre de l'Apple Store du Louvre j'étais environ le 3eme à rentré lors de l'ouverture de l'Apple Store du Louvre et j'avais passé la nuit de 20H au matin devant les portes


----------



## apow (8 Avril 2010)

Je sens que tu vas te faire pleins d'amis sur MacGé


----------

